# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Xamarin.Android >  مشکل در تشخیص آی دی باتن

## jebreily

من کد زیر را وارد کردم ولی ...
             btnClear = (Button)FindViewById(Resource.Id.button2);

 

ارور می ده و میگه که button2 رو نمیشناسه
چکار کنم ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mehdi.safavie

درود;

مطمعن هستین که button2 رو در xml ساختید و id دادید ؟
کد XML رو بزارین.

----------


## kurdboy2175

با سلام هر ابزاری که ازافه کردید قبل از ورود به بخش main activity ذخیره کنید احتمال زیاد بشناسه
ctrl+shift +s  سرعت ذخیره سازیتون رو میبره بالا موفق باشید

----------

